# Fishing line



## Jillaroo (Jul 28, 2013)

A woman goes into  Discount Fishing Supplies to buy a rod and reel for her grandson's  birthday. 
She  doesn't know which one to get, so she just picks one and goes over to the  counter. 
The  salesman is standing there, wearing dark glasses. 
She  says, "Excuse me. Can you tell me anything about this rod and  reel?" 
He says, "Madam, I'm completely blind;  but if you'll drop it on the counter, 
I can tell you everything you need to  know about it from the sound it makes." 
She doesn't believe him but drops it on  the counter anyway. 
He says, "That's a six-foot Shakespeare  graphite rod with a Zebco 404 reel and 10-lb.Test line. It's a good all around  combination, and it's actually on sale this week for  $44." 
She says, "That's amazing that you can  tell all that, just by the sound of it dropping on the counter. I'll take  it!" 
As she opens her purse, her credit card  drops on the floor. 
"Oh, that sounds like a Visa card," he  says. 
As the lady bends down to pick up the  card, she accidentally farts. 
At first she's really embarrassed, but  then realises there is no way the blind salesman would tell exactly who  had farted.
The man rings up the sale and says,  "That'll be $58.50 please."
The woman is totally confused by this and  asks, 
"Didn't you tell me it was on sale for $44. How did  you get $58.50?" 
"The Duck Caller is $11, and the Fish  Bait is $3.50.


----------



## Casper (Jul 28, 2013)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 28, 2013)

:biggrin-new::biggrin-new::biggrin-new:


----------



## littleowl (Jul 28, 2013)

nthego:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 29, 2013)

:lofl:


----------

